# Vid of my new barrel pony!



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

let him has his head inbetween the barells and going home then he`ll strech out and go faster


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

um...its a practice run. I don't let a hot running horse get hotter by making them run out. I know he's fast...I don't need to show everyone else every time I ride him. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

my trainer has us do it at a jog, the slow lope, then once full out.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well that's good.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

like he trained this girl whos 17 she whent to AQHA worlds for barrels and poles


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok. Well, again, that's good.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. BuckOff, I know you know what you are doing so my only critique is cute horse! You should get some pictures so we can actually see him! Breed, etc?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Haha. BuckOff, I know you know what you are doing so my only critique is cute horse! You should get some pictures so we can actually see him! Breed, etc?


haha...thank you. I have some pics i'll add here.
He's a 5 year old Appendix qh.
Sweetest thing too. In the pics it was his first day at home so he was a bit on the edgey side. Today he was trotting with his head down on a loose rein totally chilled out. He's just a really cool horse.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

i still think u need to give him more rein.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i think he is very cute and your rein looks fine to me i have a hot barrel horse and that about the rein he gets to cause he always on the go. looks awsome though congrats have fun with him


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

horseoffire said:


> i still think u need to give him more rein.


Well, your wrong in this case. But that's fine. Your entitled to your thoughts.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Rebelappy said:


> i think he is very cute and your rein looks fine to me i have a hot barrel horse and that about the rein he gets to cause he always on the go. looks awsome though congrats have fun with him


Thanks! Im pretty sure I'll have fun with this guy. He's been a blast so far... the only thing is he's a talker. I hate it when horses call back and forth. Luckily he stops when he calms down. I think more hauling will get him over that though.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

my friends barrel mare is hotter than that and she starts spining and bucking because you have to let them go its the same with my horse


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I consider that soured. A misbehaving, disrespectful horse...not hot. That usually will happen when a hot horse is over ran. They start to anticipate the run rather than focusing on the rider and the job at hand. 
Anyway, I do know a few things about barrel racing and I know that if I did what you've been saying, I'll end up with an accident waiting to happen. While I understand what your saying (encouraging a horse to run between the barrels does work on SOME horses without causing them to over anticipate) on this particular style of horse, it would be a grave mistake.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

That looked like a nice clean run. Great 2nd barrel. The second barrel is the most time costly barrel because it is the only barrel that you have to turn all the way around. He blew that second barrel away! Hes gonna be fast when you two really click and get to running! Good luck, Im sure you will do great!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

bilyeuamber said:


> That looked like a nice clean run. Great 2nd barrel. The second barrel is the most time costly barrel because it is the only barrel that you have to turn all the way around. He blew that second barrel away! Hes gonna be fast when you two really click and get to running! Good luck, Im sure you will do great!


Thanks. I was really suprised at how great he is on that second barrel too. He loves to run and he loves to turn. He's actually got a really awsome first barrel too...you just have to ride more at it. If I can get my timing down, I know he won't have too much of a problem. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love his face! 
He looks like he is going to be a lot of fun. 
And please don't run him around like a lunatic barrel horse...he's too nice for that


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I love his face!
> He looks like he is going to be a lot of fun.
> And please don't run him around like a lunatic barrel horse...he's too nice for that


haha...no I won't. I was even thinkin of trying some team penning with him. He's tracked cattle...just something to break up the arena work besides trail riding.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cattle work would be good...he'd really start to use his hind end which helped out my guy a lot...really keeps their minds working too.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Cattle work would be good...he'd really start to use his hind end which helped out my guy a lot...really keeps their minds working too.


yeah and...I like cows. There cool.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

He doesn't look like a pony to me haha. He is so cute. I like how he turns. He already knows what he is doing and he looks like he is pretty fast so why ruin him. I like him!


----------



## SmmerFun (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, you look great on him, and also i think he is really getin in the zone for the barrels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

jxclass19 said:


> He doesn't look like a pony to me haha. He is so cute. I like how he turns. He already knows what he is doing and he looks like he is pretty fast so why ruin him. I like him!


haha...yeah he's not really a pony. He's 15.2-3hh but I call all my horses ponies. Makes em sound cuter. lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

horseoffire said:


> i still think u need to give him more rein.



I agree, you really should give him more rein, unless hes a VERY hot horse?


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

He looks great in that video. Love the pics of him too. You two look like a good match, you definatly have to post more after you get used to each other. =)


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> I agree, you really should give him more rein, unless hes a VERY hot horse?


Um, nope.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

draftlover215 said:


> He looks great in that video. Love the pics of him too. You two look like a good match, you definatly have to post more after you get used to each other. =)


I have a show next weekend. I'll probably catch a vid there...and hopefully a better run.
Thanks


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> I have a show next weekend. I'll probably catch a vid there...and hopefully a better run.
> Thanks


Good luck!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Um, nope.




if hes not a hot horse, then why are you holding him back so much?
there is no slack in your reins what so ever..?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Jillyann said:


> if hes not a hot horse, then why are you holding him back so much?
> there is no slack in your reins what so ever..?


There is a difference between holding him back and contact. You do not have 'slack' in a speed horse. The rider has a split second sometimes to make an adjustment. No time to gather up your reins.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

mls said:


> There is a difference between holding him back and contact. You do not have 'slack' in a speed horse. The rider has a split second sometimes to make an adjustment. No time to gather up your reins.


Pretty much.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is such a handsome boy!!! He is going to be a winner, alreayd a nice barrel pattern. Congrats on getting him!! =) I think it was sheri cervi who says never run your horse at home, practice at home but never run them at home, or you will get a hot, soured horse. I agree with you buckoff and i dont think your reins are to tight, there just fine. NICE NICE horse.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

mls said:


> There is a difference between holding him back and contact. You do not have 'slack' in a speed horse. The rider has a split second sometimes to make an adjustment. No time to gather up your reins.


Thaaaaank you!
Unless you have a "throw your hands up on his neck" auto runner. I like contact. Its more efficient and keeps you from jerking and panicking through a run.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

reining girl said:


> He is such a handsome boy!!! He is going to be a winner, alreayd a nice barrel pattern. Congrats on getting him!! =) I think it was sheri cervi who says never run your horse at home, practice at home but never run them at home, or you will get a hot, soured horse. I agree with you buckoff and i dont think your reins are to tight, there just fine. NICE NICE horse.


Thank you! I love him to death. Brought him to our first show and had a few offers on him lol...

I never run at home and I've found that not running your horse's out during a practice run (off the third) relieves some of that aticipation of "the run" and the horses are far less likely to blow the third barrel. 
Sherri cervi is one of my favorites. Love her training.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent looking athlete.


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I love his face!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Thaaaaank you!


Anytime!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

bilyeuamber said:


> That looked like a nice clean run. *Great 2nd barrel. The second barrel is the most time costly barrel because it is the only barrel that you have to turn all the way around*. He blew that second barrel away! Hes gonna be fast when you two really click and get to running! Good luck, Im sure you will do great!


Uh...last time I checked you make a full turn around the 1st barrel too....unless you're looking at it different? :-|


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> if hes not a hot horse, then why are you holding him back so much?
> there is no slack in your reins what so ever..?


I see slack...


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> Uh...last time I checked you make a full turn around the 1st barrel too....unless you're looking at it different? :-|


Kinda sorta. Your entrance and exit point at the second is the same, where at the other two its slighty less depending on horse. They are pretty much the same though.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I see slack...


Haha, I know. I think she just meant on the run. I don't like holding a horse during warm-up. I think they should be able to trot and lope around with slack in the rein. This picture was on the first day and he was on the edgey nervous side and I was still able to put slack in the rein. Now he's got his head down in a western-D and just-a-trottin along.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The second barrel is my enemy -_-


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> The second barrel is my enemy -_-


Don't worry, you are not alone.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

chill horseoffire i always use a tight rein on my horses when i barrel race.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

horseoffire said:


> my friends barrel mare is hotter than that and she starts spining and bucking because you have to let them go its the same with my horse


I would say that is not a barrel horse then if he bucks and spins. They should love their job, even if its just walking, troting, or loping.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think "horseonfire" or "jillyan" get that you were doing a PRACTICE run.

(sorry for the double post guys)


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

BuckOff, grand looking gelding! I would take him in a heart beat  Your run looked really good, you know what you are doing. I have to agree though that a good barrel horse shouldnt be bucking, rearing, plunging, ect when they are outside or in the arena before or after a run. That means the horse has been pushed too hard and needs to take a break. There is a difference. You were in complete control and you know your horse. Good luck!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> BuckOff, grand looking gelding! I would take him in a heart beat  Your run looked really good, you know what you are doing. I have to agree though that a good barrel horse shouldnt be bucking, rearing, plunging, ect when they are outside or in the arena before or after a run. That means the horse has been pushed too hard and needs to take a break. There is a difference. You were in complete control and you know your horse. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------

